
iCloud Backups Deleted after 180 Days - ingve
https://tidbits.com/2020/06/11/beware-icloud-backups-deleted-after-180-days/
======
simonblack
If you entrust trust _anything_ to a third-party, it is NO LONGER YOURS. It is
a shared object, that you can share only as long as that third-party _allows
you to_.

I once used DropBox. And it was a hard lesson to learn. That is why I have run
my own internet file server ever since.

